

60-minute hack: Bitcoin-Central market volume animation - lucb1e
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2657433/output--.html

======
lucb1e
Author here. Hope it's not a too crude hack, I was curious about the market
shifts and threw this together in about an hour while traveling. I then found
it interesting to watch, and thought you might too so I uploaded it. Hope you
find it as interesting as I did!

